# TinyTom



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Greetings

some of you know me from other forums.

Pscarb is my best friend I love him so much


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

welcome on board tom mate!

for anyone who doesnt know tom really knows his stuff and is a damn good competitive BB - hopefully hell be around alot to post some good stuff.

are you doing the u90kgs at this years british tom?


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

welcome tom mate, good to see you here


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Lee and Steve

Yes I'm doing the U90 class with all those other awesome competitors.

This year I think will be quite a tough one. especially as I've moved up a weight class


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

Welcome Tiny Tom.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

welcome m8t, good to see competitive bb's joining.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello mate - good to have you here


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude-

dunno if you remember but we chatted in the original musclefreaks chatroom


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome aboard the mad-house mate!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

My God, its Hobbit heaven on here now isn't it!

PScarb, Tiny Tom, Paul George, Graham Park and then there will be all the other vertically challenged people I don't know.

Its good to see you on here Tom, this forum has less of a community centre feel with less sh1t spoken than most and a lot less ass kissing but the content tends to be pretty worthwhile. I hope you take full advantage of the forum and learn a few things you can use in your training.

Its bodybuilding you want to take up isn't it?


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Tom

Agree with Extreme, This is a more down to earth forum, straight to the point.

Good to have you here, hope you stick around.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Extreme said:


> My God, its Hobbit heaven on here now isn't it!
> 
> PScarb, Tiny Tom, Paul George, Graham Park and then there will be all the other vertically challenged people I don't know.
> 
> ...


Hobbit Heaven? well at least there's no haggis and kilts to be seen in Hobbiten, Douglas:rolleyes:

Yes I want to try my hand at bbing in the future. Want to gain some MASS first so eating a 'bulking' diet at the mo with lots of cakes cos they are high in 'calories' and 'calories' build muscle. I know cos a big guy told me.

Pscarb asked me to come on here and contribute he said he was being bullied by all the bigger boys.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tinytom said:


> Hobbit Heaven? well at least there's no haggis and kilts to be seen in Hobbiten, Douglas:rolleyes:
> 
> Yes I want to try my hand at bbing in the future. Want to gain some MASS first so eating a 'bulking' diet at the mo with lots of cakes cos they are high in 'calories' and 'calories' build muscle. I know cos a big guy told me.
> 
> Pscarb asked me to come on here and contribute he said he was being bullied by all the bigger boys.


MrHulaHoop swears blind that Hula Hoops are a quality protein source...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

tinytom said:


> Pscarb asked me to come on here and contribute he said he was being bullied by all the bigger boys.


Ooo that is SOooooo not true! 

Gawd he's such a girly man!! PMSL


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

first off welcome to Tom ok then now the nicety's are over just remember Tom i have more powers than you on here


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome over mate 8)


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Pscarb, you bully! I never thought all this power would go to your head, your a bad man!


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

TinyTom i just tried your workout for back.

The one out of this months BodyFitness magazine but my back aint grown any !

Welcome to the board mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats ok mate because it does not work for Tom either


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

pscarb said:


> thats ok mate because it does not work for Tom either


Next BF issue - 'how to grow old gracefully' and 'colostomy bags are your friend' both by Pscarb


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Its good to have some humor on the site


----------

